# 4-H club name ideas



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

What are some ideas for a 4-H club name that shows everything..


----------



## goathiker

Critter Craft
All-breed Wranglers
Roundabout Rangers


----------



## kimbuffet

our club used the name of the county...Cass County and picked two other C words...Cass County Creative Cats....and yes we show more than cats...cattle, goats, sheep, hogs, cats, rabbits, poultry, small animals and we do all types of static exhibits.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

That's cool!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Our Club shows dairy goats and we're The Groovy Go-Getters. 

Other fun names might be "Everything-Under-the-Sun 4-H Club", "The ______ County Show-Offs" , "Ring Raiders 4-H" (or Show Ring Raiders), "Too-Much-Fun 4-H Club", "Blue Ribbon Bandits", "Show Me Blue 4-H Club", or "Make 'em Mind 4-H Club".

There's a few ideas. We came up with several for our kids and then let them vote for the name they liked best.


----------



## brbn

Our club name is the future shepherds we have book projects sheep goats pigs rabbits and chickens in our group.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Our club is the Hooves, Spurs, and Furs showteam. I love some of the ideas in the posts above! My favorite is the Everything-Under-the-Sun 4-h. Awesome ideas


----------



## fernlily

I see this is old but im in Trailblazers. Im the only one with animal projects. Some of tje boys did woodworking and electricity and a few did farm machinery. We are rhe only family with gardening items too


----------

